# 1st call!!!!!



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Just got my first call from my luecs. They are a little over a year old. I was so excited needless to say. I was back and forth on the sex of the frog, but now I know it is a male. Could hardly hear it through the closed vivarium. The only reason that I knew it was calling was because I saw it. With the viv open I can hear it easily though. Hopefully the other luec is a female.


----------



## macasus (Jun 7, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

macasus said:


> Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks macasus. I'm still just as stoked now as when I first heard him.


----------



## itsott (Nov 25, 2010)

Awesome, ive been listening to my bandeds call for a few weeks now. Good luck!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

And good luck to you. I don't think the other frog is mature yet, or is another male. It is smaller than the male I saw calling. Lets hope we both get eggs in the near future.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats! (I had the same story, except my geckos were calling. Not darts.) My leucs are still froglets. I have 7 to increase the chances of getting a pair or two.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

SavannaZilla said:


> Congrats! (I had the same story, except my geckos were calling. Not darts.) My leucs are still froglets. I have 7 to increase the chances of getting a pair or two.


Yeah if I could do it all over again I would have started out with at least 5 froglets.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah. I have a few tads and froglets. Im hoping I'll get at least one pair. By the way, do you like monitors? I looked at your name varanoid.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats, Varanoid. I used to sit for hours using a recorder to play back the call to my first male leucomelas. It was so much fun! Those were the good old days for sure (now I have lots of males and they call back to each other and don't need me around).

Good luck with the female, Richard.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

My male leuc just called for the first time about a week ago and I was excited to say the least. He is only about 8 months oow (maybe a little older) and I wasn't expecting to hear any calling for a while. I heard a noise and thought a katydid or something was outside my window. Since that first call he has been calling a bunch of times every day and each time is as great as the last. Congrats on your calling male.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

SavannaZilla said:


> Yeah. I have a few tads and froglets. Im hoping I'll get at least one pair. By the way, do you like monitors? I looked at your name varanoid.


Yes I do like monitors though I no longer keep them. When I started my first email account, I wanted to include what, at the time were my favorite animals. Varanids which are monitor lizards and boids which include boas and pythons. varanids and boids = varanoid.



Woodsman said:


> Congrats, Varanoid. I used to sit for hours using a recorder to play back the call to my first male leucomelas. It was so much fun! Those were the good old days for sure (now I have lots of males and they call back to each other and don't need me around).
> 
> Good luck with the female, Richard.


Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who gets fixated on my tank and plays frog calls. My roomates think I'm nuts. As for the female, I'm not sure its female at all. Hopefully it is one, but who knows. I'll wait a while and if I don't get eggs then I'll be in the market for a confirmed female. Will I have any difficulty locating a muture adult female should that be the root I decide to go?


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

> Yes I do like monitors though I no longer keep them. When I started my first email account, I wanted to include what, at the time were my favorite animals. Varanids which are monitor lizards and boids which include boas and pythons. varanids and boids = varanoid.


Sweet. As you can see in my name, I am wild about savannahs. I will probably get a nile soon. I like boids too, but monitors I like better. 



> Glad to hear that I'm not the only one who gets fixated on my tank and plays frog calls. My roomates think I'm nuts. As for the female, I'm not sure its female at all. Hopefully it is one, but who knows. I'll wait a while and if I don't get eggs then I'll be in the market for a confirmed female. Will I have any difficulty locating a muture adult female should that be the root I decide to go?


It probably shouldn't be a problem to find one mature female leucomelas.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

SavannaZilla said:


> It probably shouldn't be a problem to find one mature female leucomelas.


Good to hear. Didn't think it would be, but you never know.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah, I know what you mean. Mints, Azureus, Auratus, Leucs for Sale - FaunaClassifieds, a link that has some adult female leucs.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats. Pretty danged exciting !


----------



## kennp (Apr 16, 2010)

No Matter how many times I hear Calling...its always super special. I see it as the frog's way of saying "I'm so happppppyyyyyyy". Even my kids will note which male and say "Dad, your frog #2 wants babies again!"


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

kennp said:


> No Matter how many times I hear Calling...its always super special. I see it as the frog's way of saying "I'm so happppppyyyyyyy". Even my kids will note which male and say "Dad, your frog #2 wants babies again!"


yeah I take it as I must be doing something right! Now I just need a female. Thanks for the lead SavannaZilla.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

> yeah I take it as I must be doing something right! Now I just need a female. Thanks for the lead SavannaZilla.


No problem.


----------



## Joeisgod47 (Apr 6, 2011)

My new alarm clock Every morning my 2 orange terribilis males wake me up to callings from the amazons!


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Joeisgod47 said:


> My new alarm clock Every morning my 2 orange terribilis males wake me up to callings from the amazons!


I wouldn't mind waking up to that!


----------

